# 07 at local dealer



## GTOinPA (Oct 12, 2004)

hi everyone,

i was at my local dealer checking out what new cars 
had come in and there was a brand new 07 GTO. i 
thought they discontinued production but there still
must be some GTO's in the pipeline.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

There is no 07 GTO... they you talked to must be off. Least the guy who i frist talked to tried to talk me into ordering a 2007 till i told him they dont have 2006. Id double check things because im quite sure its a 2006


----------



## GTOinPA (Oct 12, 2004)

the car is brand new with a 2007 sticker on it. i was surpised also. i'm not bs'ing guys. don't believe me call the dealer and ask. motorworld in wilkes barre pa.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

GTOinPA said:


> wrong. the car is brand new with a 2007 sticker on it. i was surpised also. i'm not bs'ing guys. don't believe me call the dealer and ask. motorworld in wilkes barre pa.



It may say whatever they slap on it. But, there is NO 2007 GTO. They're lying to you. Get the VIN and type it in (rhyme intended:cool ).


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

A friend of my fathers supposedly read an article that said there would be an 07 model, but everything I have read says otherwise. I have read numerous posts on this forum and ls1gto and everything points to no 07. I think that they are just trying to market it as an 07 so they can get it off their lot.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

Okay, you HAVE to get a photo of that for our amusement. You should then send it to GM.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

GTOinPA said:


> wrong. the car is brand new with a 2007 sticker on it. i was surpised also. i'm not bs'ing guys. don't believe me call the dealer and ask. motorworld in wilkes barre pa.


Go to Pontiac's WEB site. NO 07,s

Maybe Motorworld has their own plant ! ! ! !


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*07 Gto*

That is so unprofessional and unfortunate...These clowns at the dealerships
think they can do whatever they want to move vehicles. That's false advertising in a big way. The Goat owner would still be happy though, cuz he 
gotta goat! Even when he discovered it was on 06, he'd still be happy!:lol:


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Are you certain a GTO & not a G5?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

k1200lt said:


> Are you certain a GTO & not a G5?


lol g5. i would buy it and then sue for false advertisment:cheers free goat. or a huge huge discount


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> lol g5. i would buy it and then sue for false advertisment:cheers free goat. or a huge huge discount


I know, right? 
But think about it, where would they even get a 2007 GTO window sticker? Plus the fact, if you go on their website they don't list a 2007 GTO, although they'd really be sticking their d*cks on the chopping block if they did.


----------



## olblugoat (Aug 20, 2006)

*ext warranty*

Buy it, it will fall under the free 07 GM extended warranty for all that is worth. Dealerships can be slimy - this one takes it if you read the paperwork right.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*2007 Gto*

I called the dealership in motorworld wilkes barre, Pa. Salesman Joe picked up the call, I told him I was looking for a 2007 GTO, he said hold on; I hear him in the background talking to another guy, I hear the other guy say becareful who you talk to.. Joe came back on the phone and said we have two 2006s in stock they are not making a 2007. Maybe they got wise, or had complaints.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^

:willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
 oh boy. thats a good one


----------



## GTOinPA (Oct 12, 2004)

hi guys,

ok a bit of an update. i went back to the dealer early yesterday morning to look at the car again. i couldn't find it anywhere on their lot. keep in mind this is a very large dealership. my guess is they have 1000 cars in their inventory and i drove by almost everyone searching. when i couldn't find it i called and spoke to a sales person. i think the same "joe" as in the earlier post. i asked him if they had an 07 GTO for sale. he had to ask another person in the showroom but he said no they did not have any 07's. i told him that i saw a GTO with 07 on its factory sticker in the "to be prepped" lot. he said he couldn't explain what i saw. i had planned on going back down to the dealer yesterday afternoon to find the car again but i got sidetracked with work. i will go down first thing tomorrow morning and find the car. i can't explain why a car that was supposed to not be manufactured past 06 have a factory 07 sticker but i can say this.....i looked at the car twice before it was moved and it was an 07 GM factory sticker. i know it sounds nuts but thats what i saw. i didn't believe when i saw it either. maybe its a misprint. and guys i know i don't post here a lot and i can understand some skepticism but i am a guy who loves cars and i check all of the local dealer lots every weekend. hopefully i'll get to the bottom of this in the morning.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

GTOinPA said:


> hi guys,
> 
> ok a bit of an update. i went back to the dealer early yesterday morning to look at the car again. i couldn't find it anywhere on their lot. keep in mind this is a very large dealership. my guess is they have 1000 cars in their inventory and i drove by almost everyone searching. when i couldn't find it i called and spoke to a sales person. i think the same "joe" as in the earlier post. i asked him if they had an 07 GTO for sale. he had to ask another person in the showroom but he said no they did not have any 07's. i told him that i saw a GTO with 07 on its factory sticker in the "to be prepped" lot. he said he couldn't explain what i saw. i had planned on going back down to the dealer yesterday afternoon to find the car again but i got sidetracked with work. i will go down first thing tomorrow morning and find the car. i can't explain why a car that was supposed to not be manufactured past 06 have a factory 07 sticker but i can say this.....i looked at the car twice before it was moved and it was an 07 GM factory sticker. i know it sounds nuts but thats what i saw. i didn't believe when i saw it either. maybe its a misprint. and guys i know i don't post here a lot and i can understand some skepticism but i am a guy who loves cars and i check all of the local dealer lots every weekend. hopefully i'll get to the bottom of this in the morning.



Even if 07's were produced it would be late in the year before they got here, I believe I am right in saying this. Most build dates on 05/06's that I have seen always have build dates late in the year.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

It seems that once upon a time car manufactures did retitle cars that did not sell in one model year to the next. Studebaker comes to mind as well as some others. I am not sure if this practice is legal now or still used but might be an explanation. This happened when models were no longer produced mostly. I read about this in "Collectable Automobile"magazine. I would guess it is no longer legel to do this because of all the lawers and disclosure laws.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

brazenorangegto said:


> Even if 07's were produced it would be late in the year before they got here, I believe I am right in saying this. Most build dates on 05/06's that I have seen always have build dates late in the year.


I don't know. I have an 06 _non_GTO  and I got it in May of 05.


----------



## GTOinPA (Oct 12, 2004)

ok here goes.
i get up this morning but i couldn't get down to the dealership as early as i would like. so i call my office and i send my cousin down to try and find the car, look at the sticker and call me with the details. he gets to the dealership and calls me. he found the car and the sticker says 06. i ask him if it looks like a copy and does the vin on the sticker match the vin on the car. he says it does and i still don't believe him. so at the end of my work day i go to the dealership and look for the car just to make sure he didn't miss something. i look, i look and i can't find it. so i go home and call him to ask him where the car was at. he tells me it was behind the service department sitting by itself. well i ask the wife what she wants for dinner, hop in the car and i shoot back to the dealership. i find the car and low and behold it is an 06:confused . i don't know how i saw 07 on the sticker but i'm sorry for doubting you guys and for all of the confusion. i would have bet my left nut that it said 07. either my vision is going or i need a vacation......or both. in the end though the car looks great in silver. who knows maybe this fiasco will finally push me into buying one.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

Who knows, maybe this dealer owns one of those "fast" oil change places as well as his dealership and got busted.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

GTOinPA said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i was at my local dealer checking out what new cars
> had come in and there was a brand new 07 GTO. i
> ...


Buy it then take them down for false advertisement and fraud. What dealership is it? I'll go buy it tomorrow.

Doh, already suggested.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Kamau said:


> I don't know. I have an 06 _non_GTO  and I got it in May of 05.


Non GTO's can be found with earlier build dates but the 05/06's, I've seen always have build dates somewhere late in the year.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

holden stoped making monaro in 06


----------



## KC.MO.GTO (Jul 7, 2006)

brazenorangegto said:


> Non GTO's can be found with earlier build dates but the 05/06's, I've seen always have build dates somewhere late in the year.


My gto was built in febuary Of 06 and have noticed alot of gto's are built in jan and feb because there was a big deal about these build dates and leaking front struts. What I'm saying is I know the built gto cars most months out of the year


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

What do we have here? :lol:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Did it look like this?


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm glad somebody reads the google ads. I would never have even noticed that.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

TexasRealtor said:


> Did it look like this?


Hey that's my old avatar.

That one looks pretty sweet though, for a photoshop.


----------



## camaronx (Sep 19, 2006)

mine is a 05 with a build date of may 05--i bought it of showroom floor in jan 06


----------

